# Anyone got an opinion on chemtrails?



## TrippyKaz (Jul 10, 2013)

LOL my psychiatrist says I tend to focus on conspiracy theories because I have a lot of irrational fears to begin with.
Does anyone believe the stuff about chemtrails? That the government is actually involved in this?
I swear to God I've seen plenty of these and it kind of freaks me out...
ar
By the way, just curious, does anyone believe the whole Illuminati/New World Order theory either?
LMAO I'm not crazy :hide
I honestly think there's solid evidence for these kinds of theories but I'm not convinced either all the same...

http://www.chronicle.su/news/snowden-uncovers-shocking-truth-behind-chemtrails/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_World_Order_(conspiracy_theory)

Hmmmm... :sus


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

I don't buy into any of it. 
Honestly, I think it's just a combination of fear-mongering and people being uneducated.


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/12/131217155335.htm

Hack the planet


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

I think some conspiracy theories have some truth to them. Thing is usually people take it too far and forget to rationalize.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

No, I don't think there is enough evidence.

Maybe you should look into skepticism? There's plenty of books, sites and youtube videos out there.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

I like to breathe deeply when I see a good chemtrail.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

I think the chemitrail stuff is a Geo-Engineering operation that aims to make this earth we live in barren. They spray carcinogens and poisonous metals like Aluminium and Barium that gets into the soil. So I don't think there is any conspiracy here.

I do think the NWO is real.


----------



## LoneImperial (Dec 20, 2013)

LeeMann said:


> I think the chemitrail stuff is a Geo-Engineering operation that aims to make this earth we live in barren. They spray carcinogens and poisonous metals like Aluminium and Barium that gets into the soil. So I don't think there is any conspiracy here.
> 
> I do think the NWO is real.


I think you've been watching way too much Alex Jones...


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

_"When a jet engine is spewing out hot, humid air into an atmosphere that is cold and has low vapor pressure, the result is condensation. The water vapor coming out of the engine quickly condenses into water droplets and then crystallizes into ice. The ice crystals are the clouds that form behind the engine. This is why the streaks are called *contrails*, short for "condensation trails." To help explain it, scientists liken it to seeing your breath on cold days. You may have noticed that puffs of breath dissipate quickly on dryer days. The same is true of contrails: When the atmosphere is more humid, the contrails linger, but when the atmosphere is dry, the contrails disappear more quickly."_

Okay, but I could have sworn I saw two different planes around the same time, one left a long trail, and the other one's trail dissipated quickly. Also, I'm not sure the flight paths of the ones that leave the long lasting trails are the same as the flight paths of the ones going back and forth from airport. So I find it suspicious. Plus, I don't remember long lasting trails from planes when I was a kid. They would leave a trail, but it would dissipate relatively quickly. So it seems reasonable to me that something different is going on, though I don't know exactly what.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't have any real opinion on it. I've kind of read about it a few times but I always get bored and either give up after a paragraph or so or I start skimming and get distracted by something else.


----------



## TrippyKaz (Jul 10, 2013)

[/QUOTE]*Okay, but I could have sworn I saw two different planes around the same time, one left a long trail, and the other one's trail dissipated quickly. Also, I'm not sure the flight paths of the ones that leave the long lasting trails are the same as the flight paths of the ones going back and forth from airport. So I find it suspicious. Plus, I don't remember long lasting trails from planes when I was a kid. They would leave a trail, but it would dissipate relatively quickly. So it seems reasonable to me that something different is going on, though I don't know exactly what.[/QUOTE]
*

^
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I used to think they were the government's attempts to keep us docile. Now I'm not sure what to think about them.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Chemtrails are very real. Usually when you see them they will be in the sky for hours, and a jet stream dissipates within 15 minutes. Also they seem to cross the chemtrails a lot. When chemtrails are sprayed they also have a jagged pattern on one of the sides of the trail. When I was in rehab I overheard a clients conversation with his dad and his dad was saying one of their family member's helped create HAARP. If you don't believe 9/11 was an inside job you are a FOOL!


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Peregrinus said:


> I used to think they were the government's attempts to keep us docile. Now I'm not sure what to think about them.


That's because they sprayed you so much! :lol


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

housebunny said:


> That's because they sprayed you so much! :lol


Ayy lmao

Good one! :lol


----------



## TrippyKaz (Jul 10, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> If you don't believe 9/11 was an inside job you are a FOOL!


^
I'm with you on this one.
Either that or it was the NWO...


----------



## TrippyKaz (Jul 10, 2013)

They're everywhere!
Oh @#$% us all...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> If you don't believe 9/11 was an inside job you are a FOOL!


 I believe it was a very suspicious event. I'm not really sure what to think other than that. I haven't dedicated my life to studying it from every angle or anything but I've looked into the various theories. Like I said. Suspicious. That is all.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I believe it was a very suspicious event. I'm not really sure what to think other than that. I haven't dedicated my life to studying it from every angle or anything but I've looked into the various theories. Like I said. Suspicious. That is all.


Not many people know about the 47 story tall building World Trade Center 7 collapsed in less than 7 seconds on 9/11 too. Demolition? I think so.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Not many people know about the 47 story tall building World Trade Center 7 collapsed in less than 7 seconds on 9/11 too. Demolition? I think so.


 I disagree. Many people know about it. And yes. It's suspicious. But there was some pretty substantial damage done to it. The conspiracy theorists always make a big deal out of how it wasn't hit by a plane. Well, no it wasn't but it was very close to WTC 1 and 2.

Nevertheless, they have a point about the way it went down. It looked very suspicious. Considering the fact that it was built very different than the other two towers. It had more internal supports spread out over a wider area. It doesn't seem like it should have collapsed symmetrically.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

What would be the reason the gov't would be behind the 911 attacks? If you think it was to get the US into a war in Iraq, what purpose did that serve? Do you think the gov't would have just planted WMD's there if it was all based on a conspiracy to begin with?

What makes you think they have the ability to conduct these attacks given that many people describe the US gov't as being fairly incompetent. Also, do you think it makes sense to conduct a conspiracy on that level where there are so many people involved and it would be difficult to keep everyone quiet? 

Do you think considering all these questions, it may be more justified to reasonably assume the more simplistic answer is probably true? Meaning, the official story as we know it is more likely to be true because there are less assumptions you have to make in order for the whole thing to make sense.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> Chemtrails are very real. Usually when you see them they will be in the sky for hours, and a jet stream dissipates within 15 minutes. Also they seem to cross the chemtrails a lot. When chemtrails are sprayed they also have a jagged pattern on one of the sides of the trail. When I was in rehab I overheard a clients conversation with his dad and his dad was saying one of their family member's helped create HAARP. If you don't believe 9/11 was an inside job you are a FOOL!


Good one. But calm down a little bit. One truth at a time.



LoneImperial said:


> I think you've been watching way too much Alex Jones...


I wish. But I've seen only 3 or 4 movies of Alex and almost none about Geo-Engineering.



TerminalBlue said:


> What would be the reason the gov't would be behind the 911 attacks? If you think it was to get the US into a war in Iraq, what purpose did that serve? Do you think the gov't would have just planted WMD's there if it was all based on a conspiracy to begin with?


The forces behind the US government/military are known to use false flag attacks to justify invasions again and again. This goes back to 1800's. The thing is such big false flags are not meant to have a single purpose.

(1) It is a big business to go to war. Many corporations take on jobs of rebuilding the very country the military destroyed which greatly contributes to the growth of the US economy.

(2) To conquer oil rich countries to protect the supremacy of the Dollar. The US Dollar's unchallenged reserve currency status (in accordance with its military) is probably what gives the US a world super-power status.

(3) To protect Israel as usual. The US have been creating havoc in the middle east region in the past couple of decades and have been doing a dirty job for the Israelis.

(4) And Most IMPORTANTLY, to give out the message that 9/11 was done by the US gov't itself creating an evil image in minds of its own citizens.

And so many other reasons, if you are interested...


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

For everyone doubting there is any conspiracy going on in this world:

1. Chemtrails are real.

2. Global Warming is a hoax.

3. Food poisoning through GMO/fertilizer chemicals is real.

4. There is an estrogen pollution (causing global masculinity/sperm count crisis) everywhere using BP-A (and any other estrogen mimicking chemicals).

5. History is written by the victor. Both world wars' facts are written by the allied forces.

6. There is a banking cartel that uses fractional reserve banking system to enslave free citizens by the weapon of debt.

7. The current world economic system (free market economy) is a Ponzi Scheme that is rigged by the few rich.

8. There is currently approx. a quadrillion US Dollar valued economic bubble waiting to burst. When it does it will probably be the biggest WMD explosion ever.

9. The food and medical industries that give us our everyday meals, drugs, vaccines is corrupted to the point where they have become the major causes of illness and death.

10. Most technological (electronics, software, etc.) systems are setup to ensure (1) Planned Obsolescence, so that you will buy the thing more frequently (2) Security Back-doors so that they can monitor and spy on you (3) Contain Carcinogens like electrical (EM) and chemical poisons so as to give job securities for their criminal friends at the medical industry.

11. Most powerful people in politics and business have been and are members of at least one secret society.

12. Overpopulation is another hoax. In fact, our world is currently suffering from an under-population crisis like: alarmingly falling fertility rates, aging populations and irreversible population declines (like Japan).
EDIT: The current world pop can live very comfortably in just the continent of Australia if it were not for diversity. However, over-crowding in big bad cities is a real problem.

Guys the list is sooooo long and I'm getting tired...


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

LeeMann said:


> For everyone doubting there is any conspiracy going on in this world:
> 
> 1. Chemtrails are real.
> 
> ...


Take your tinfoil hat off and stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

ugh1979 said:


> Take your tinfoil hat off and stop embarrassing yourself.


I was eager when you were going to respond. And suddenly there you are...

I haven't got any hats. Which ones do you think are going to make me embarrassed? You know what, I am going to write the ugh's version of my list:

*1*. Chemtrail nonsense is just a creation of paranoid deluded conspiracy theorists.
*2*. Global Warming is very real and is proven many times by 'real' scientists.
*3*. GMOs and chemical fertilizers are good for the health of human beings and insects. The various Colony Collapse Disorders (CCD's) are unrelated phenomena.
*4*. There is an estrogen pollution (causing global masculinity/sperm count crisis). This is good for population reduction.
*5*. Even though the allied forces got to write the history about the world wars, coincidentally they were the good guys and wrote everything as it happened. After all, they delivered us from the evil Nazis.
*6*. All bankers are good, honest and honorable people and fractional reserve banking along with the debt based economy is good.
*7*. The current world economic system (free market economy) is a fair system. Even though relatively few have benefited from it, there is still time for the other majority to catch up.
*8*. There is currently approx. a quadrillion US Dollar valued economic bubble. But it's not that much of a concern. Definitely not a WMD.
*9*. The food and medical industries that give us our everyday meals, drugs, vaccines are very good people and our health overall seems to get better and better.
*12*. Overpopulation is very real. Unless people stop reproducing like crazy the earth will soon be filled with the likes of LeeMann. As for the aging and dying populations of Japan, they would just be collaterals.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

TerminalBlue said:


> What would be the reason the gov't would be behind the 911 attacks?


 This has all been gone through (probably many thousands of times) all over the web much better and more thoroughly and knowledgeably than it could ever be done here.

Suffice to say there are multiple plausible motives for TPTB to have possibly been involved. Do I believe they absolutely were involved? No. I have no idea what really happened. All I know is I don't trust this government, I don't trust the media and as far as I'm concerned, they wouldn't necessarily tell us the truth about it no matter what the truth is.

It costs me nothing to say I don't trust these people.



> Also, do you think it makes sense to conduct a conspiracy on that level where there are so many people involved and it would be difficult to keep everyone quiet?


 I think that when it comes to events that literally change the world in the course of a few hours, it makes perfect sense to consider every possibility, regardless of how unlikely they may seem. Doesn't cost me anything to keep my mind open.


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Doesn't cost me anything to keep my mind open.


Just don't let your brain fall out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

wiseman said:


> Just don't let your brain fall out.


 That was original.


----------



## wiseman (Dec 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That was original.


I think I hear an echo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

wiseman said:


> I think I hear an echo.


 Does it really bother you this much when someone has a different opinion?


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

Now I've been reading about it and I feel kind of scared. It's not that I believe for sure that we are being purposely sprayed with chemicals for some nefarious purpose, but what I'm thinking now is if they _wanted_ to, they probably could. I don't trust them not to experiment on us, or decide and enforce something secretly that could be detrimental to me. I don't trust them not to put things they aren't telling us about into the food, the atmosphere, the vaccines, or the water.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

LeeMann said:


> For everyone doubting there is any conspiracy going on in this world:
> 
> 1. Chemtrails are real.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah I can get a little hyped up on these conspiracies, but I do think global warming is a hoax to some extent. I see some islands nations in crises about the sea level rising and that seems legit though. Like the island nation of Kiribati.


----------



## TerminalBlue (Feb 7, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> This has all been gone through (probably many thousands of times) all over the web much better and more thoroughly and knowledgeably than it could ever be done here.
> 
> Suffice to say there are multiple plausible motives for TPTB to have possibly been involved. Do I believe they absolutely were involved? No. I have no idea what really happened. All I know is I don't trust this government, I don't trust the media and as far as I'm concerned, they wouldn't necessarily tell us the truth about it no matter what the truth is.
> 
> ...


I keep my mind open as well. Its is possible the gov't was behind 9/11 or other conspiracies. However, I will believe things when there is suffienct evidence to believe them. If you don't hold up that standard, what are you subjecting yourself to believe?

For example, If I tell you aliens visited me last night and said they want to take out a SAS member named WillYouStopDave, will you believe me? Well if you are just keeping your mind open and don't have any qualifications for what threats you will or won't take seriously, then you might have a problem. My point is, its better to wait until there is sufficient evidence before you devote any serious mental power to an idea.


----------



## zstandig (Sep 21, 2013)

It's water vapor. 



yeah...I'm a buzzkill


----------



## NeuromorPhish (Oct 11, 2012)

It might not be the craziest conspiracy theroy out there, but i still have trouble to believe that people can take it seriously...


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> Take your tinfoil hat off and stop embarrassing yourself.


I must point out that numbers 5, 6 and 7, on LeeMann's list, are demonstrably true. Number 8 is quite possibly the truth also, but it's a prediction, so we'll have to wait and see. Number 11 is also somewhat true, if you were to count organisations like Bilderberg, the Royal Institute of International Affairs, the Council on Foreign Relations, and the Trilateral Commission as being "secret societies". They are secret, to a degree, in that we're not allowed to know what they talk about (see the Chatham House Rule); they're organisations which are out in the open, but with deliberately obscured discussions and memberships.

Also, a number of American politicians have been members of secret societies, in the literal sense (such as the Skull and Bones society, of Yale University.) You might also be interested to read about what Carroll Quigley wrote, concerning the "Round Table movement" of the early 1900s.

As for the other things listed by LeeMann: I either outright consider them to be nonsense, or I don't know enough to comment.

My view on "chemtrails" is that I wouldn't be surprised if there was such a thing as geo-engineering, on an international scale. I mean, if global warming is as bad as it's supposed to be (which I believe to be the case), then it's plausible that an attempt would be made to slow down the warming. If there's any truth to it, that's what I'd imagine it to be... but I haven't studied this particularly conspiracy theory, so I have to assume it's not real.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

The single most dumbest conspiracy theory ever. Even dumber than the "Denver Airport is the HQ for the new World Order."


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

tennislover84 said:


> I must point out that numbers 5, 6 and 7, on LeeMann's list, are demonstrably true.


Regarding number 5, i've found out what he meant when he said that. He is a Holocaust denier, believes that the Jews started WWII, and that the allies main objective was to create a Jewish state rather than protect their own countries. His cited evidence for this from a neo-Nazi/anti-Semitic site called _Zion Crime Factory._ So be aware of the kind of person we are dealing with here.

Regarding number 6 and 7, while elements of the banking industry has it's problems, and some people commit fraud, it's a vast over reaction to call the whole lot a cartel and Ponzi scheme.



> Number 8 is quite possibly the truth also, but it's a prediction, so we'll have to wait and see.


Well it won't the truth until if and when it happens. We'll see. However him saying it _will_ happen is delusional, as he can't know.



> Number 11 is also somewhat true, if you were to count organisations like Bilderberg, the Royal Institute of International Affairs, the Council on Foreign Relations, and the Trilateral Commission as being "secret societies". They are secret, to a degree, in that we're not allowed to know what they talk about (see the Chatham House Rule); they're organisations which are out in the open, but with deliberately obscured discussions and memberships.
> 
> Also, a number of American politicians have been members of secret societies, in the literal sense (such as the Skull and Bones society, of Yale University.) You might also be interested to read about what Carroll Quigley wrote, concerning the "Round Table movement" of the early 1900s.


Just because powerful people/organisations do certain things behind closed doors doesn't mean they are up to something "bad". I know he doesn't directly say this, but I can guess he thinks the people that are part of them use them to "hatch evil plans" about how to best poison babies or something like that.



> My view on "chemtrails" is that I wouldn't be surprised if there was such a thing as geo-engineering, on an international scale. I mean, if global warming is as bad as it's supposed to be (which I believe to be the case), then it's plausible that an attempt would be made to slow down the warming. If there's any truth to it, that's what I'd imagine it to be... but I haven't studied this particularly conspiracy theory, so I have to assume it's not real.


There are many proposed geoengineering plans that have been developed to attempt to slow global warming. The trouble is getting international agreement to use them and for them to pass sufficient safety tests. We're sure to continued development and potential roll out of projects in the next few decades.

Leeman's claims that it will be used to poison everyone is just inane nonsense.


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Chemtrails are more visible than contrails.


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> Regarding number 5, i've found out what he meant when he said that. He is a Holocaust denier, believes that the Jews started WWII, and that the allies main objective was to create a Jewish state rather than protect their own countries. His cited evidence for this from a neo-Nazi/anti-Semitic site called _Zion Crime Factory._ So be aware of the kind of person we are dealing with here.


It sucks that he's a holocaust denier then. If that's what he was talking about regarding the 5th item on his list, then I'd disagree strongly about that.

If, on the other hand, he was talking about the way the atom bombing of Japan, and the fire bombing of both Japan and Germany are treated by the history books (and the lack of prosecutions for war crimes), then I'd have to agree with him. Or if he was talking about the general lack of awareness about US/NATO involvement in many military coups, for example in South America; and even fake terrorism within Europe (such as Operation Gladio), then again I'd have to agree with him.

I find it frustrating when all conspiracy theories are lumped together as being "tinfoil hattery", when they ought to be considered individually, on their own merits. A person's political leanings, and other beliefs (no matter what they are), ought to have no bearing upon examining a claim of fact. Simply put, the person making a claim is irrelevant with regards to the truth. And I'd still contend that some of what LeeMan said is true, although much of it is nonsense.

In my opinion, the term "Ponzi scheme" is a reasonable description of the banking industry; particularly central banking. A Ponzi scheme requires perpetual growth, in order to make interest repayments to the original investors, via new investment. If the central bank creates all the money via loans, with interest owed on those loans, then this kind of system also requires unsustainable, perpetual growth (to pay off the interest owed, which can only ever increase). Of course, the investors at the top of the interest payment hierarchy are bankers. That's the economic system that we have, unfortunately. :| While there are real goods and services produced, the creation of the money itself doesn't involve anything of real value changing hands. Also, if all debts could be paid off, then we would no longer have any money. All money is just a loan that hasn't been repaid yet, under the system we've had since the final iteration of the gold standard ended.

It sounds like total nonsense, and there's a strong motivator to believe that our chief bankers couldn't possibly be that awful, but it's really true.


----------



## Courage of Despair (Nov 22, 2013)

There definitely is evidence. Do research and spread what you know to others (especially on the Internet, and you can get in touch with those who know also). Spread the truth; there are other things to research also!


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

There is absolutely no evidence to support them. All the supposed "evidence" I've heard mentioned thus far has been debunked and rather easily explained. Occam's Razor- the simplest explanation first- contrail formation is a well-documented phenomenon. I implore those who believe in so-called "chemtrails," or are on the fence about it, to have a look at contrailscience.com. It is very informative, full of citations and photos.

One common claim of "chem" trail believers is that a trail lasting more than a few minutes must be a chemtrail. By that logic, cirrus clouds shouldn't exist.

One picture I see passed around on "chem" trail believers' forums shoes the interior of a plane outfitted with dozens of large tanks, plumbing, and pumps. Turns out, the plane is a Boeing 777 undergoing FAA certification, and the tanks were water ballast designed to simulate the shifting weight of pax. by pumping the water around to different tanks.

These are but a couple examples.

Use your critical thinking skills, folks, before you blindly accept such theories without questioning. 

Consider: why would "they" (pick your favorite new world order conspirators) spray chemicals from 35,000 ft anyway? The chemicals would dissipate long before they reached the ground, and if they did reach the ground, they'd end up hundreds of miles from the intended target. This is why cropdusters fly about 20 ft. off the ground when they spray. But aside from that, don't you think "they" have to live down here and breathe the same air as the rest of us? Oh, right..."they" live in hermetically sealed bubbles with their own air purification systems. You have to devise entire baseless scenarios to fit "chem"trail theories, and that is the antithesis of the scientific method.

I don't mean to come across in an adversarial manner. It's just that this theory (and others like it) has spread unchecked like wildfire, with little question or critical thought, and its acceptance has become a bit of a peeve of mine. Hardcore believers often accuse anyone questioning such theories as "disinformation agents." It is like a religion. And it can be a dangerous one; I have come across forums advocating shooting down "chem"trail planes- i.e. planes full of innocent people.


----------



## Mysteriousvirgo (Mar 6, 2012)

Hermiter said:


> Chemtrails are more visible than contrails.


Citation? I don't imagine you went up to take a sample, no? You do realize that contrails, like cirrus clouds, can last for hours, or dissipate quickly, or spread out, all depending on relative humidity, temperature, and winds aloft, right? I just shake my head every time I hear someone mention "chem"trails in a serious manner. Contrails are a well-documented phenomenon, something that occurs when moisture (a byproduct of combustion) encounters -60 degree air, or when warmer humid air encounters a large pressure drop (as in aerodynamic contrails) and it wasn't until the late 90's or so that someone suggested the existence of "chem"trails, and now everyone's a scientist and looking up and seeing "chem"trails everywhere.

To the OP, I remain VERY skeptical of "chem"trails. They've been debunked, in my estimation.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

Hmmmm... Rocket Fuel exhaust can't be good. Is it the government allowing that to happen. Sure... but is it any worse that a few million cars in gridlock to and from work every single day?

Probably no...

As for some planes leaving a longer trail than others, hmmmmnnn... I'd suspect altitude and wind at those different altitudes might play a role.

I personally think noctilucent clouds are interesting. Wiki claims they are poorly understood and form upwards of 75KM in the atmosphere, way above the height at which normal clouds condense and form. Hmmmnnn... right around the Aurora Borealis...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noctilucent_cloud

Hydrogen + Oxygen + Electricity = Water???






OMG... new science??? That's where all the Earths water comes from obviously...

Makes you rethink the bermuda triangle, eh?

Airbase to pilot, "Another storm brewing in the hurricane zone, fly high over the storm..."

Pilot to airbase, "Okay"


----------

